# Dr.Z Stang Ray (instrumental vid)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I thought I'd do a quick play-through on my newest instrumental. All guitars were tracked with the all mighty Stang Ray!! (no pedals, eq or compression were in the chain, just a bit of post reverb from protools) If you like it, feel free to subscribe to my channel. Hope you dig it! 









[video=youtube;9HacbuyD-jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HacbuyD-jo[/video]

Thanks for watching!
Cheers,
Kris


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 on the playing
+1 for the Stang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes indeed. Very nice playing.

I hear some Steve Morse in your playing.

Are you a fan of his country flavoured songs?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

always enjoyable.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow. wonderful playing, sir


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Yes indeed. Very nice playing.
> 
> I hear some Steve Morse in your playing.
> 
> Are you a fan of his country flavoured songs?


Steve Morse is awesome... Great picker! Not too familiar with his country flavoured songs… I'll have to check them out!


Thanks for watching guys


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Shredneck said:


> Steve Morse is awesome... Great picker! Not too familiar with his country flavoured songs… I'll have to check them out!
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching guys


I think you might enjoy it. There's even a duet with Albert Lee on one of his albums. He's got a great feel for chicken picking.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I enjoyed that, thanks for posting!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice!!! Enjoyed that. Nice Tele twang. Great picking.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

So now for the $10 000 dollar question how does a player go about learning to play that style of country rippin.?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

That was crazy awesome! Playing, musically and TONE.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yah! - that was some extremely sweet and melodic playing. Really liked the song too


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

If I could play like that I'd sell my testicles and quit my job.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> If I could play like that I'd sell my testicles and quit my job.


What does a used pair of testicles go for these days?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> If I could play like that I'd sell my testicles and quit my job.


Pm sent...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bold praise and certanly deserving, but I'm struggling to understand what selling your balls would do in this context.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Bold praise and certanly deserving, but I'm struggling to understand what selling your balls would do in this context.


It was just intended as a metaphor of extremism, not intended for rational understanding. :smile-new:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> It was just intended as a metaphor of extremism, not intended for rational understanding. :smile-new:


Phew, ok no problem. I'll stop over thinking it.


----------

